# Roan filly any ideas what is her base colour will be ...



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello all .. 
Have a 6 week old QH filly born dark bay (and is a roan) shedding out a lot darker then I expected.. was after opinions on her final color , I was thinking if she isnt a VERY dark bay then shes a brown or black.. she has too dark a muzzle for a bay in my opinion. Sire is a Blue roan, Dam is a Palomino. 
I think will get her tested . 1st one was at a few days old.. the others the past few days.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is either bay or brown. She is not black, blacks are born greyish/blueish/blackish. They aren't born bay and with that red tint. 

Her winter coat will be easier to distinguish between brown or bay.

and I think your correct about her being roan...

And most bays have black muzzles, black tipped ears, and black around their eyes, just for your information. So its completely possible for her to be bay. If she is brown, her mmuzzle/around her eyes/flanks will be a caramel color brown, very distinguishable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> She is either bay or brown. She is not black, blacks are born greyish/blueish/blackish. They aren't born bay and with that red tint.
> 
> Her winter coat will be easier to distinguish between brown or bay.
> 
> ...


Yes definitely roan
Ok thanks for that .. .. also her ears are fully black behind them & not just tipped  and the black around her eyes goes all the way to her muzzle


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That's normal. A foals first shed is often their darkest as well. So it can be confusing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I have absolutely no idea what her base color will be but that is the cutest thing I have ever seen. Just had to share.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have a pic of her when she was first born? Like within the first week?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes I have pics from birth.. 

11.30 pm at night


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

day old


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

The foal in this link was/is a bay shedded out to blue roan ...(so they state) 
hence my questioning my fillys colour

Rocking JP Ranch -2009 AQHA Blue Roan filly by Blue Tripper Hancock and out of Docs Quick Witch-


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Well both foals, yours and the one in that link are black based but have agouti making them bay (A) or brown (At) IMO. I noticed there aren't any adult pics of that foal I bet she was bay or brown as an adult. See the first foal she'd is the darkest shed so sometimes babies can get way dark. I've seen palomino looks like they are shedding off black at their first foal shed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Neither foal shown are true blue roans. They are bay/brown roans. Blue/black roans never have that red tint to their coats that bays/browns get.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This mare of theirs is a brown roan - Rocking JP Ranch -Cats Blue Tuesday-


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I feel bad for thee people buying these horses they are buying brown roans instead of quote "true blue" roans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

*shrugs* There are so many misregstered roans out there (as well as other colors) that it is kind of buyer beware in regards to color.


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks all  I agree re incorrect registrations, I have my paperwork to register her and I will put down bay roan . I will post a pic or 2 in coming months .


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

That doesn't always work either, I sent in a registration application on my blue roan filly with the correct color selected and they registered her as gray (although that was APHA).


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

haviris said:


> That doesn't always work either, I sent in a registration application on my blue roan filly with the correct color selected and they registered her as gray (although that was APHA).


This is AQHA rego.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I want to go out on a limb and say she is a brown roan, not a bay roan. She just has that dark along the top line at birth that bays tend to not have.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Bay or brown roan, I'd lean towards bay. That other filly listed is either an un-educated breeder or someone intentionally trying to sell the foal as the wrong color. For someone to so adamantly state "True Blue Roan" there had better be DNA testing to prove it. Without DNA results, I prefer to hear "appears to be shedding out to be a blue roan" so then when she matures clearly agouti, the buyer doesn't feel scammed.


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone .. at least one things certain, she is roan ..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

cutie!


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Taken yesterday 
Bay/Brown?


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Forgot to add the red hair on her forehead and across top muzzle still old foal coat that hasnt fallen out


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's a beauty. I agree that she's bay/brown...though I'm leaning more toward brown.

Love those dark roan horses .

ETA: For what it's worth, I like the look of your filly a lot better than the other one that you posted :wink:.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown, almost 100% certain now. A foal shed can be very dark, which could still indicate bay, except that her muzzle has stayed lighter than the rest of her, which screams brown to me


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

What a beautiful filly you have there!

Bay or brown roan.... and a very gorgeous one.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I agree brown based roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks !!  I will update down the track as her coat sheds out


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

My vote is for a brown roan, she's adorable.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

My vote is also for Purple Roan (brown roan).


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Yesterday in a playful mood after some rain


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hahahaha, mom is saying "Nope, that's not my kid, my kid would never act so silly" LOL.


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep, I'd say Brown Roan for sure (I have one too, who looked almost EXACTLY the same at that age, except she also has the grey gene, so she had her black points for her foal coat & all he pale parts grey'ed out 1st).
foal coat


foal shed


1mth later


approx 1yr


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Tested... Bay roan  A/a


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Electra Park said:


> Tested... Bay roan  A/a


Who did you test through?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Where did you get her color tested at?


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Electra Park said:


> Tested... Bay roan  A/a


I'd be interested to know where you got her tested by too, as there is only one lab on the planet (as far as I know), that is able to test for Brown (At) atm. All other labs simply test for Agouti & if the horse has it, its 'considered' Bay (they dont have the test that differentiates Bay from Brown yet), as it isnt black or chestnut


----------



## Electra Park (Oct 6, 2013)

Uc Davis...


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

Electra Park said:


> Uc Davis...


That will probably by why then- they cant test for Brown yet- only petDNA can  Here's the link if you want to take a look- Understanding Equine DNA and Agouti | Pet DNA Services AZ 

I know I'm leaning towards a homozygous black based stallion, who will compliment the above filly (who is now 8yrs & also At/a), as the bonus is I'll only get Black or Brown foals from that cross- since Brown is recessive to Bay, but dominate to Black  Which is why I tested my girl- cuts back on the guess work for me & I'm curious like that lol


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

UC Davis don't have a test that shows what dominant agouti is at the locus. Instead, they have a test that looks purely for the recessive agouti - the "a" as opposed to the "A, At, A+". When they run the test, the results tell them how many copies of the recessive are there, so results look like this: a a, a _, _ _. They then fill in the blanks, but don't actually have any idea what dominant allele is present - only that it isn't the recessive one.

I still think the filly is brown roan.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

She is getting prettier with every picture you post! Can't wait to see more after the winter shed!!


----------

